# UPC for telephone & TV



## babydays (18 May 2010)

I'm about to rent out a house and need to re-install the the telephone and TV connections. 

Does anyone have any experience with UPC for telephone & TV? It certainly sounds nice that there's no pricey telephone line rental with UPC. What I do find strange though is that they provide handsets - why can't they use the existing telephones? Are they reliable? 

tks any input much appreciated.


----------



## Frank (20 May 2010)

I have tv BB and phone from UPC for the last 2.5 years.

So far so good, you can use a standard phone if you want. 
I use a different phone in my place.
I never had a problem with em.

I would have thought you should leave the tv and phone to the tenants to sort out.


----------



## mrblues (20 May 2010)

Like @Frank we have all three and haven't had more than an hours trouble. All BB and TV goes from time to time but for me UPC has been more reliable than Sky and Eircom, BT & U.TV


----------



## huskerdu (21 May 2010)

babydays said:


> I'm about to rent out a house and need to re-install the the telephone and TV connections.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with UPC for telephone & TV? It certainly sounds nice that there's no pricey telephone line rental with UPC. What I do find strange though is that they provide handsets - why can't they use the existing telephones? Are they reliable?
> 
> tks any input much appreciated.



I use them and have had no problems. However, many UPC customers haave had bad experiences when a problem occurs.

You do not have to use their phone, but not all older phones will work with a cable modem ( this is the type of modem which takes in a TV signal and splits out the phone signal to the phone). If you have relatively modern phone, it probably will work, but they send you out one anyway.


----------



## babydays (22 May 2010)

Tks a lot for the input.
Very helpful.


----------



## TLC (16 Jul 2010)

Special offer from UPC for TV/Phone/Broadband - offer I'm thinkinf of is: Fibre Ultimate Package - not sure what this is!  at €95 including sky sports/espn  loads of channels/ 15 Mb broadband, phone with free calls. At the moment I get my phone & broadband thru Pure & the bill incl phone rental & calls approx. €85 pm & Sky at €69 p/m.  There is also an offer to sign up & get 2 months for free - is this to good to be true - or a good deal.  I could always go for a cheaper package at €85 p/m - half the channels we don't even watch - childrens tv etc.  Anyone any views??


----------



## Papercut (16 Jul 2010)

No advice, but if you were going to go ahead you could probably avail of this offer http://www.upc.ie/boardsoffer/    It seems to be still going.

More info here http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055831222


----------



## TLC (16 Jul 2010)

Thanks - I'll check it out - have been happy with Pure but if I could avoid the phone rental every month I'd be even happier!!


----------

